# X5D and JR auto tune will not start!



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

Gang,
I'm in serious need of some help or ideas. I sent my DME to Jarek at JR auto to be tuned on my 09 X5 diesel. The work was done and returned to me as advertised, however the car will crank but won't start. I have many dash warnings to include...
-AWD and DSC malfunction
-fuel pump malfunction
-tranny malfunction 
-malfunction in drive

I also have many codes that will not clear...

-DSC ecu- 6EC4 steering angle sensor, multiple PT-CAN faults D355 D354 D356, message 6F56
-transmission ecu- unknown dtc fault CF61
-instrument cluster- CAN signal fault engine A3AD, CAN signal fault engine idle A3AE
-Junction box passenger- K-CAN fail C919, PT-CAN communication C90B
-Fuel pump- unknown failure CED4

Finally- the engine ecu shows - not present / no answer 

Jarek has been trying to help me best he can and has suggested repeatedly it is a bad connection or that I plugged the ECU back in wrong. I swallowed my pride at the suggestion and disconnected all the lever plugs and reseated them. I have now removed and inspected and reinstalled the ecu about 6 times, I'm now sure it is connected correctly. I also have taken the time to pull every single fuse in the trunk, front passenger junction box, and the 5 in the ecu compartment, not a single bad fuse. Could this be a bad relay? Fuel pump relay? Does anyone know what the two relays in the ecu compartment are for? Can I test these? Or how do I tell they are bad. 

I need this car to work, I don't know what to do at this point, but it certainly seems the car isnt communicating appropriately. 

Thank you so much in advance,
Jeff


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I know that 4 out of the 5 lever connectors went in fine for me but that 5th one was a b$tch. It seemed I had to do them in order to get all of them in there fully. I've had 2 separate tunes and the first time all 5 went in well. This last time I had to fight to get one of them in correctly. I found pulling the lever too far back was no better than not pulling it back far enough. I read that you have done this 6 times. Do all of the connectors sit at same height? The 5th one I was fighting sat higher than the others until I got it properly seated. If memory serves me correctly, it was #4 in the sequence of 5. I labeled all of mine with duct tape and sharpy to not even chance getting them swapped into wrong places. I believe they are unique and can't be swapped but I'm not 100% on this. Any chance you have connectors in wrong place? Please don't be offended by this question.

I'm driving a 335D so we could be a little different as you're working on X5D. Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes they are all at the same height and seated. They are indeed 5 unique connectors and I also noticed that going in order was the only way to get it done correctly. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you disconnect the battery, or the wait for system to go to sleep route when pulling out the ECU? Just wonder if a fault may have been detected & buggered up your install.


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

I did disconnect the battery prior to removal and installed prior to reconnection. Checked every fuse and just checked the voltage on the ecu power supply- 12.1 V as advertised.


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

to wrap this up.... i sent the ECU back to JR Auto again after the power test, he cleared the ECU reflashed it and road tested on a vehicle. I got it back today and this is what i was expecting! What a difference. I'm beyond happy with the tune now. Working with JR Auto to iron out the shipping fees. I recommend this so far after a 30 mile test drive.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad it worked out in the end. I was curious, why did you choose JR above RennTECH? RennTECH is in South Florida, so you could have driven to them.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> Glad it worked out in the end. I was curious, why did you choose JR above RennTECH? RennTECH is in South Florida, so you could have driven to them.


Not in a car that wouldn't start :rofl:

Sorry could not resist!


----------

